# Leaking coolant slowly when parked?



## thebluenx1600 (Jul 3, 2005)

hey there guys i'm new here and well i just got a 1993 nx1600 5 speed,

Just wanted to know what could be wrong if the car leaks little coolant only when parked?

Before it didn't leak any coolant from near the engine belts but since i've been using the ac lately, it started leaking very slowly from around top of the compressor.

The car runs fine and doesn't over heat but i check it every morning and before i start it up i add about less than 1 cup of water to the radiator.

when i run the car it doesn't leak, but as soon as i park it, it leaks drop by drop until it becomes more of a little puddle.

hoses, radiator, fans everything else is fine 

any help or advice would be great,

thanks!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

thebluenx1600 said:


> hey there guys i'm new here and well i just got a 1993 nx1600 5 speed,
> 
> Just wanted to know what could be wrong if the car leaks little coolant only when parked?
> 
> ...


Hi!
Welcome to the forum!

Ok, if the leak is near the belts maybe it's a worn-out water pump.. it has two holes right next to the belt... if water is going out of them it's time to replace it, also if the car is hot the water pressure inside the engine might cause the water to "escape" thru them or any other cracked hose under the engine.

Sometimes you can see water going out when the engine just starts also, car cold, if that's the case i would go for the water pump.

Good look. Take care with the belts when engine moving.


----------

